
Many Bones Would You Break to Get Laid - anarbadalov
https://www.thecut.com/2019/05/incel-plastic-surgery.html
======
MagicPropmaker
Given today's demographics, not being overweight and being _slightly_ toned,
already will put you in the top 10%. This doesn't take much. And if you want a
little silicone chin implant that can be inserted in a few minutes, it can
make most of the difference without all the other corrections that people are
getting.

Men who want to look good shouldn't feel ashamed, or be label with "body
dysmorphic" unless there's a real issue. Frankly, there's no reason men
shouldn't try to look their best, as women have been pressured to for years!

------
anarbadalov
Surprising and in-depth look at the lengths to which incels are willing to go
to improve their dating prospects.

------
DerekL
Actual title is “How Many Bones Would You Break to Get Laid?” Why was it
changed?

------
onemoresoop
I made the mistake to read the comments on the article, and am shocked of some
people's comments (who are obviously not only incels but mentally disturbed).
The incels community is a hate breeding ground that can cause real violence in
the real world. Some guy aspires to the success of what he calls the dark
triad traits: psychopathic, Machiavellian and narcissistic gives examples of
such men who had success with women: Ted Bundy, Hitler, etc.. Mind boggling.

~~~
api
It's kind of fascinating when you put on a neutral anthropologist sort of hat
and look at this stuff. Things like the incel phenomenon are basically cults,
but they're a new kind of cult for the Internet age. They're like amorphous
cults where the charismatic leader is a Borg-like hive-mind that exists in
online forums.

There are lots of weird variations on the theme too. Look into the Slenderman
phenomenon. It was something invented on a forum that ended up turning into a
weird urban legend and then causing a few murders.

~~~
onemoresoop
Yes, your're right, they're a new kind of cult facilitated by internet and
anonymity which functions similarly to old cults, a charismatic leader
brainwashes a mass of people.

Their outreach is far greater, anyone who has internet connection can
basically partake. Traditional cults have a much smaller footprint.

I think other types of internet cults are yet to come, and we should brace for
it somehow. One big factor that pushes people towards internet cults is the
fact that society is becoming increasingly connected and yet people are more
and more physically isolated from one another

~~~
0815test
The fact that these folks are actually striving to get things like plastic
surgeries so that they can achieve their goal of overcoming lookism and
achieving social success, would seem to argue _against_ it being like a cult -
they're putting their ideas to the test, one way or the other. I see pure
"blackpill", nihilistic thinking as quite a bit more cult-like.

~~~
onemoresoop
They are cult like but not like a classic cult, but not like a community
either. The difference being that these people are isolated from the world and
physically isolated from other members like themselves. The more toxic ones
feed the others poison. The ones who manage to get out are called fake-in
cells. If they got to hang out physically they'd probably detest each other.

